# 100% wet potentiometer (or switch) for Leprechaun



## wrentema (Jan 26, 2021)

Hi. I just build the Leprechaun (weird AF but great!).

Since I'm using my pedals mostly as outboard FX from my computer I would love to have the option to go 100% wet. What is the best way? My thoughts were:

- Add a switch after R11 (would that work?). 
or
- Replace R11 for a pot so I could control the amount (but what value..?).

Am I on the right track?

I actually asked the same question here for Dark Rift Delay. Chuck D. Bones was of great help (still have to do the mod though..). But this is quite a different circuit so the same solution doesn't help here. 

The schematic (found on this forum) is here:


----------



## wrentema (Mar 4, 2021)

Would anybody have any ideas


----------



## mikef (Mar 5, 2021)

Was curious about the same thing..........you might want to might want to repost over at stompboxdyi or madbeanpedals forum. Plenty o' FV-1 lovers over there.


----------



## Robert (Mar 5, 2021)

You can open the path from R11 for a switch.

If you want a pot just replicate what you see in the Primary / Secondary paths.


----------



## r.callison (Mar 9, 2021)

Robert said:


> You can open the path from R11 for a switch.
> 
> If you want a pot just replicate what you see in the Primary / Secondary paths.


Would a SPDT, on-on, work, wired with outside posts to the R11 pads? Trying to see how this one works.


----------



## wrentema (Apr 4, 2021)

Robert said:


> You can open the path from R11 for a switch.
> 
> If you want a pot just replicate what you see in the Primary / Secondary paths.


Sorry very late reply. But thanks! It's been on the shelf for a bit but will try this whenever I find the time.


----------

